# Tivo Standby remote shorcut



## dasatelliteguy (Jan 28, 2002)

Hello. I'm a recent new (and very happy) owner of a Tivo Bolt and a Mini. I had a very easy setup with a Verizon Fios cablecard. Here's my question:

Is there a way to program a shortcut into my remote to get the Tivo to go into standby mode?

If there isn't, is there a programmable remote I can purchase as a substitute?

Thanks so much!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Any universal that does macros can do it. Why do you need standby when the power savings is so miniscule?


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

If you really want to do this it is possible as there is a direct command for this (no macro necessary), but you will need a programmable remote other than the stock TiVo one.

But as mentioned above, the power saving is minimal, and the Bolt can be set to go standby automatically in two hours, so I am not sure it's worth the effort.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There's a Standby button on my software remote, if you happen to have your computer with you as you watch TV.  http://wmcbrine.com/tivo#remote


----------

